# Inside the Golden Hall



## yhwh1st (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, here is another serious rp.

Please read the rules before posting.

You _must_ have a serious character profile to post here. This rp is for serious players, and not beginner RPers. 
If you choose to post here, please make sure that any details agree with those of the prior posts. We are trying to make this as accurate as possible. 
If a post does not make sense to the story, it will be disregarded
We also ask that you refrain from spamming.
If someone chooses to begin a new section, or part, of the story in a different part of the world, welcome, but please apply the same rules to your section of the story. 
Thank you for reading this and welcome 'Inside the Golden Hall.'

And if you have any questions, please pm me.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 3, 2005)

*Origionally written by Daranavo*

The evening sun glowed upon the winding road that ascended into Edoras. In the distance ten blurred forms rode on nine horses. Eight were clad in the heraldry and armor of Rohan. Their horses adorned as is the custom of the skilled riders of the West. Two sat upon Gaidon, a dark brown gelding that easily was the better of the lot. Astride him sat his master Daranavo, dressed in the fashion of a Long Rider. A highly skilled horseman of the Mark and former soldier of Rohan. To his front sat Tiriviel, grand-daughter to Elrond. She had been ambushed by orcs along her journey and all who traveled with her were slain. It was Daranavo that arrived just in time and saved her life. He decided that her mission was important, and that he would see her safely to Edoras. Which for him would mean capture and death. Tiriviel carried a message for the High King that spoke of a plot against the throne. A plot of which Daranavo was already aware. 



Not three weeks prior, Daranavo had learned that Lord Farran was plotting to take the throne. This knowledge almost cost him his life. In his flight, he had killed Jurrick, Lord Farran’s son, in self-defense. For his actions, Daranavo had been branded a traitor by his King. The very man he had been trying to protect. Now, escorted by soldiers of Rohan, he has safely guided Tiriviel to Edoras. However for him, it could mean his death. 



Lies and deceit enshroud Edoras and the throne.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 3, 2005)

Tiriviel felt a stronger sense of nearing sadness as the patrol approached. They were clad in the common armour of the Rohirum. A man dismounted who seemed to be the leader, and Tiriviel saw a flicker of recognition as he looked at Daranavo. She then looked at Daranavo. There seemed to be a slight resignation on his face, and yet...he stood tall, and there was also a look of defiance and determination in his stance and expression. When the leader asked what her name was, and her business in Edores, she had a feeling that it would not be wise to give her name to these men. "My name is Elerrina. I bring an urgent message to the king." The man's brow raised slightly as he heard this. "What is this urgent message?", the man asked. He seemed to dwell on the word 'urgent' "That," she replied "I cannot tell you. I was ordered to give the message to no one, save the king himself." She felt very uncomfortable under this man's gaze. Presently, an odd expression came into his eyes. "Then we must escort you to ensure that you arrive in good time." There seemed to be a gleam of pleasure in his eye as he turned and give Daranavo a hard look. He then looked again at Tiriviel with an almost evil, self satisfied smile.Catching a movement from Daranavo, the man turned to look. What he saw surprised him greatly. Tiriviel looked and saw that Daranavo's stature had seemed to grow much larger, and there was a threatening air about him. The man seemed to shrink under Daranavo's glare, then an angry expression came over his face. "The two of you will follow." he said, his voice barely audible. 


It seemed as though they had no choice in the matter. There was little shance of them fighting their way out, they were out numbered, eight to two. Daranavo helped Tiriviel into the saddle then settled himself behind her. She tried to read the expression on his face, but could not. _I don't understand what is happening._ Tiriviel thought. She could've seen his thoughts, but didn't want to pry. He had seemed distant the last few days and almost sad. She leaned up against him as they moved out, as if she felt it would protect him from what was to come, though she knew not what that would be. The man who spoke rode ahead, and his companions rode on either side and behind them.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 3, 2005)

Daranavo knew it was too late for him. He had done what he said he would. He had gotten her to Edoras, but, was she truely safe? His thoughts echoed within his own head. Her hair was blowing into his face as they rode. He felt her body against his and for the first time he caught her scent but now he knew was not the time to dwell upon such things, she was heading into a vipers nest and there was nothing he could do about it. Or, could he.

With this right arm, he brought it around her and rested his hand upon her stomach. He leaned forward and with an urgent tone in his voice, he spoke into her left ear. “You must stay out in the open as much as possible. If he can not get you alone, you may yet succeed unharmed. It is too late for me now, you must deliver your letter and leave Edoras as soon as you are able. You may have my horse he will serve you well. I did not tell you a great many things but know that what I did, I did for my King no matter what it has cost me. I do not think we shall speak again so now I shall say goodbye to you.” He leaned his forehead against the back of her head. He closed his eyes and shighed heavily. “It was a pleasure to of met you Tiriviel."


As they climbed the hill, the leader sped away and disappeared behind a building to their left. Finally, they came to a halt in the center courtyard, buildings of different shapes, colors, and sizes and people all going about their business were all around them. Just above lay the great hall and her destination. The horsemen dismounted together and called for the stable hands. Daranavo swung his leg over and dismounted then helped her down. Several young men ran up to them and began to collect the horses. Two of the soldiers came up to Tiriviel. The older of the two spoke. “Follow me to the hall miss.” As she turned to go she saw the other six move around Daranavo threateningly. The sun had just dipped below the horizon, and the wind whistled through the courtyard.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 5, 2005)

Tiriviel looked over her shoulder as she reached the topmost step to the hall. The sun was swimming on the horizon and there was a slight breeze from the west. The men had been speaking but Tiriviel could not hear what was said. As she looked she saw a soldier lay a forceful hand on Daranavo's shoulder. He immediately swung at the man and knocked him down with great force. Daranavo was able to take down several other soldiers, but it seemed that, no matter how many he struck down, there always seemed to be more than before. After several minutes the soldiers were able to disarm him and they forced him away, beating him as they went.

Tiriviel moved to help Daranavo the minute that the struggle broke out, but was restrained by two sets of strong hands. "No! Let...me... _go_!" she shouted, as the two soldiers grabbed hold of her. She was struggling with all her might to escape the strong grasp that held her back. She struggled for several minutes but could not break free, and could only watch as they cruelly forced him away. The man on her right was speaking to her. What was he saying? "Milady, you will come with us. The king awaits you." The soldiers kept hold of her arms as they strictly guided her into the throne room. She was stunned and did not see what was before her until she heard a new voice. "What? Would you dare to treat a lady in such a manner? What do you mean by this? Release her this moment!" Tiriviel looked up and saw a man standing before her dressed in rich clothing. He was slightly greater in stature than the two that stood at her side. He stood glaring at the two men as he spoke and they immediately let her go. He then looked to Tiriviel. 

She took a step forward and said: "My lord. Are you King Eomer?" "Yes I am." he replied. "Lord king, I was sent to deliver a letter to you and saw my friend brutally forced away. As I moved to lend aid to the man who saved my life these men took hold of me and would restrain me. What crime has this man committed to deserve this?" A look of deep sorrow came into his eyes as he answered. "The man committed traitorous deeds." He was then silent for some time but seemed to shake himself. "You said that you were sent to deliver a letter to me. Do you have it?" Yes milord, but I was told to give it to you in privacy." He signaled for the men to leave and she pulled the letter out from the blue sash that was tied around her waist. Eomer studied the seal for a moment before breaking it. He stood and read the letter three times before looking again at her. "Do you know the contents of this letter?" "Yes sire. I was given the message so that, if by some great misfortune the letter should be lost, you would still be informed about this matter." He looked hard at her, then began to pace. After a few minutes he turned to her again. "You must have passed through many dangers to deliver this message to me. What can I do for you in return?" "Sire, it has been an honor to serve your majesty." She replied. "But certainly there must be something that would be of value to you?" Tiriviel was silent for a moment, then said: "If it is not too much, I would ask that the man who was taken be released." "_That,_ I cannot do. He is a traitor, and as such, he will be punished as one." Again, a look of keen sorrow came across his features. Tears came to Tiriviel's eyes as she asked: "Then I ask, milord, may I speak with him alone one last time?" He could not refuse and called for a man to show her to the prison. She followed the man and her eyes met Daranavo's as she walked in. The soldiers left and stood guard outside the door.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 5, 2005)

The large metal door creaked as it was closed behind her. A loud metallic echo reverberated within the chamber when it connected with its latch. The large room was very dark and the dampness smelled of old urine and sweat. However, her elven eyes allowed her to see unfettered. From behind the door, a guard that watched her through a small door near his face spoke to her, “The traitor is in the 3rd cell on your left.”

The room was very long. To its sides stood black iron bars that formed the prison cells. As she walked forward she saw a bearded man clothed in rags laying upon the floor in the first cell to her right. He was asleep yet as she passed him he coughed but did not wake. She continued down the rows of cells on either side of her and came to the third one on the left. Daranavo was against the far wall. His gaze followed her as she came in front of his cell door. She let out a slight gasp and covered her mouth when she saw him. He was leaned back motionless, against the wall. He could only see out of his right eye. His brow of his other had swollen shades of purple and was completely shut. He held his right side with his left arm and he winced with every raspy breath he took. 

_*Tiriviel gathered her composure and approached the bars. “Why could you not go pea..”*,_he cut her off angrily, his voice strained and weak. “Why did you come down here!? Why did you not heed my warnings!?” He coughed and when he did it sent a shock of pain through his chest and he convulsed. He clenched his teeth until the pain subsided. “If you have delivered your message, leave this place and take Gaidon…please!” He pleaded with her desperately and coughed again. “My days in the sun are over.” He looked down and away from her and softened his voice. “Please go.”


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 5, 2005)

Tears coursed down her face as she gazed at him. In a split second, she made a decision. There was a bowl of water in a corner of the cell and some moldy bread. "Can you move closer to me and bring that water?", she asked, ignoring what he had said before. He moved with difficulty and a slight groan emmited from his throat as he got to his feet, then slowly made his way toward her and again sat against the wall, this time within her reach. After some rather harsh words from Tiriviel, Daranavo allowed her to examine his chest. She was certain that he had some broken ribbs and, after a minute of feeling around the bruised area, confirmed it. She removed the stone from around her neck and dropped it in the water, then she removed her sash, it had served it's purpose conceling the letter. She submerged the sash in the water, wrung it out, and proceded to gently wash his wounds. It took her several minutes for they were many, then she removed the stone from the water and placed her hands over it on his broken ribbs. She saw him clench his teeth in pain and felt a pang of pity. Closing her eyes she spoke several words in elvish then looked to see that the stone was beginning to glow blue through her hands. Tiriviel knew that the brighter the stone glowed the stronger it was working to heal, and that the deeper the wound was the longer it took to heal. She removed her hands after a few minutes and saw that Daranavo breathed with greater ease and a look relief and wonder came to his face. _"What... How...?"_ _he started to say, but she interrupted him._ "You saved my life. How could I do less? Here, drink this." she said as she removed her stone and handed him the bowl of water. He obeyed then sat up refreshed. "Will you tell me why this has happened? Why were you treated so harshly and placed here?" He sat silent for a time then began to speak.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 5, 2005)

Daranavo sighed a long sigh and settled himself before he spoke. His words came calmly as he delved back into his memories. He smiled and closed his eyes at first. 


*4 years ago…At the beginning of fall.*

The sun was high and the day grew hot. It was the beginning of autumn and the plains were alive with color., Two men raced across the landscape. Two dark forms in front of a backdrop of yellows, oranges, reds, and browns. Their horses ran swiftly, each gallop between them was timed perfectly with one another. Men, women, children, and soldiers of the Mark lined an area marked with large poles adorned with the colors of Rohan. All except for a thoroughfare left for the horses to run through them. A literal split sea of people that cheered loudly in the hot sun. This race marked the beginning of the fall harvest and to these people, horses and horse races were everything. 

*Daranavo:* “The fringe is mine this time my friend!”

*Jurrick:* “Hah, Gaidon will fade like before!” 

Daranavo leaned forward in his saddle and spoke to his dark brown gelding.

*Daranavo:* “Gaidon, like the wind.”

With a new found strength, Gaidon hastened his pace and pulled away from Jurrick and his grey mare. The two approached the fringe of their Kings lands as they have done each year. However, this year, Daranavo was in the lead. The wind whipped his hair behind him and the wooden marker lay a few hundred yards in front of him. He sat up and gripped the sides of Gaidon with his legs. He slowly let go of his reins, and held his arms outward. He floated upon Gaidon with pure gracefulness for at that moment they were one and the same. 

Cheers rose up from the sides as he passed the markers. Petals of colorful flowers were thrown in the air by all. Daranavo crossed the line first, his arms outward, the sky rained with petals. 

The cheers of the crowds faded, and the scene changed.



*6 months ago…Near the end of Winter. *

The sky was clouded and dreary. Wet snow fell upon barren trees. The grass was brown and wilted by the long winter. A young man ran between the trees, his breath came in gasps and he felt as if his heart would soon burst. His face was reddened by the wind and his exertion. From a distance, a crossbow was fired. It struck the man in the back of the leg. He slipped and rolled into a snow-bank. Blood leaked from his new wound and stained the snow a deep red. Horse hooves could be heard and their beat along the ground had grown louder. The man scrambled to his feet and tried to run but soon fell back to the ground. His leather jerkin was soaked from the wet snow and his sweat. Dark grey legs of a horse came into view and halted just near the fallen man. The man turned his body and went onto his back. The bolt stuck out from his thigh, blood had soaked into his pants all around it. He was short of breath as he pleaded. 

*Ardel:* “Please…no! I won’t say anything.!”

Black boots from the dismounting rider hit the ground aside the grey horse. He stepped slowly around and stopped in front of Ardel. 

*Ardel*: “I’ll not chirp a word…I swear it!” 

*Voice:* “Now Ardel, if you had not intended to say anything, you would not have ran from me.”

Ardel shook his head frantically, his leg throbbed terribly.

* Ardel:* “I was afraid ok! He began to sob. “I knew you had found out what I said to Daranavo. But he didn’t believe me. See, I had to tell someone and I knew he wouldn’t believe.” 

The boots shifted.

*Voice:* “So it was _Daranavo _who you told was it? 

Ardel’s expression changed to sheer disbelief.

*Ardel:* “You didn’t know? You didn’t know who I told?” He fell back into the snow and weeped.

The boot shifted again and a crossbow was loaded once more.

*Voice:* “Well that was not nearly as difficult as I thought Ardel, for that I must thank you. I thought I might actually have to get my hands dirty to ring out the name.”

Ardel’s face turned to pure rage and he sat up. He spat at the man across from him.

* Ardel:* “The King will find out before you take his throne! You will be hanged a traitor just like your father will!”

A black boot kicked him in the face and he fell over. The boot quickly came down upon Ardel’s back and held him down, the left side of his face against the wet snow. He struggled at first, then settled and closed his eyes. 

The voice chuckled.

* Voice:* “Ardel, you always did give up too easily even when we were children. I thought your induction into the Long Riders would have changed you. Apparently it did not.”

The front of a loaded crossbow came into view pointed downward. Without a sound, the bolt leapt forward.

The scene faded into a blanket of white.



*2 months ago….summer begins. *

The night sky was overcast and filled with rain. The moon and the stars were veiled. In the rain, three men stood around a small fire and discussed dark deeds yet to be done.

*Voice1:* “Ha ha ha, it still amazes me that the King still has no idea.”

*Jurrick:* “Well that was the idea Kailen.. If he knew he was about to lose his throne, we would never get close enough to him.”

*Voice2:* “When will Farran make his move?”

*Jurrick:* “When the two of you carryout your side of our agreement.”

*Kailen:* “Pretty soon then if you brought our payment.”

Jurrick reached into his jerkin and tossed out onto the ground a small bag, filled with coins. *chink* went the bag as it hit the ground.

*Jurrick:* “You can count it if you wish, however, I assure you it is all there.”

Kailen bent over and picked up the bag, happily.

*Kailen:* “No I trust you heh heh, we will be there just like we said we would.”

*Voice2:* “Hey, you guys hear that?”

The three men stopped talking immediately. 

*Jurrick:* “It sounds like…a horse.”

Just then, a spear pierced Kailen through the middle, he dropped to his knees, and fell forward, dead. 

*Jurrick:* “Its Daranavo!”He yelled as he scrambled over to his grey mare.

A dark brown horse jumped over the two men, its front left hoof struck the unnamed man in the head and knocked him out cold. Jurrick, jumped upon his horse and gave chase. 

Lightning crashed and the thunder rolled as Jurrick bore down upon Daranavo. With a steady hand, he loaded his crossbow, pointed it forward at Daranavo, and shot it. The bolt struck him in the shoulder but he did not unhorse him immediately. Daranavo knew that Jurrick would reload and that he was deadly with a crossbow. He knew he had one chance. He had to unhorse him. Daranavo leaned to his left and back, and let his reins fall. He removed his right leg from the stirrup, and fell to his left. He rolled several times, and came to a stop on his back. He did not move after his fall. Jurrick came up short and halted. He pointed his crossbow at Daranavo and rested his finger on the trigger. With a grin he removed his finger, slung the crossbow behind him and dismounted. He drew his long knife and slowly approached Daranavo. 

*Jurrick:* “I will miss our races Daranavo. You were always a better rider than I.”

He stepped closer, the knife blade poised to strike him in the throat. Without warning, Daranavo kicked up with his right foot and struck his crossbow. The bolt disappeared into the rain.. With his left foot, he kicked him in the hip, and sent him staggering backward. When Jurrick righted himself, he was now face to face with Daranavo, his rapier in his hand. Jurrick drew his and flipped his long knife around along his arm. 

The two moved and circled about. Blades tested the air and each other. A quick slash, and a tight thrust. Both skillfully blocked. The men circled one another and furiously tried to break through the others defenses. Jurrick blocked a slash with his upturned long knife and moved in for a killing thrust. Daranavo turned aside his blade, and caught his arm. Their blades mingled briefly and Daranavo ducked almost to a knee. As expected Jurricks blade slashed too high, and Daranavo thrusted his rapier into Jurricks chest. 

Jurrick gurgled blood from his mouth and let his blades fall. Daranavo pushed his rapier to its hilt into Jurricks chest, the end pierced through his back. Jurrick blinked in disbelief and felt his legs begin to go. Daranavo grabbed hold of him and together he layed him down upon his side. Daranavo went to a knee over him. With tears in his eyes he spoke his lasts words to him.

*Daranavo:* “You fool, you killed us both!”

The scene faded into darkness and to the sound of the rain.


*The Present

* Daranavo had tears in his eyes and became silent. He tilted his head down, his eyes still closed. His wounds had all but faded except for the pain of the betrayal that he relived before her very eyes. The pain of a good friend that took everything away from him in one fell stroke, and silently he began to dispair. He did not feel that Tiriviel had taken his hand in hers.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 10, 2005)

*I'm BAAAaaack!!!!!*

Daranavo had seemed to not be aware of her presence as he told his tale. Silent tears coursed down her cheeks as he recalled the betrayal, and ere he finished she had taken his hand in hers. There was silence for some time when Tiriviel heard herself saying:_"Uich gwennen na wanath ah na dhin.__ An u__ich gwennen na ringgyrn embor han. __Boe n__aid bain gwannathar, __Boe cuil ban firitha. __Boe naer gwannathach..."_

She shook herself, then looked at him. His weapons were hanging on the wall across from the cell._ Now is not the time. _she thought. "You should not be here." The words were spoken quietly so as to not be heard. _He looked at her and said: "And yet, I am here. And you. You, Tiriviel, should leave here while you still have the chance." he urgently whispered. "Take Gaidon, find a place that is safe, and *get away from here*!" In his urgency he grasped her hand tighter._ She stood up, shaking her head, and pulled her hand free of his. "I cannot simply stand aside and watch you pay for the treachery of another man." She looked behind to ensure that no one was listening. Then whispered so only he could hear: "I will come for you tonight, when all is quiet, and we will go to a place where we can rest and gather strength for what lies before us." She turned and walked out before he could reply. He had tried to interrupt a few times, but she would not let him. She would not argue about this, her mind was set. ​​
She walked to the stables to look in on Gaidon. He was standing in the corner wide eyed. He knew something was not well with his master. Tiriviel slipped inside the stall and made her way over to Gaidon. _"All will be well. We will get him out tonight, and then be away from this place."_ She spoke to him in elvish and he nodded his head as if he understood. _"Good. You must be quiet when I come for you. I will return shortly."_ She made her way back to the hall and a servant offered her a bed, which was not refused. As she followed the woman she observed her surroundings without appearing to. _Too many guards here. Ah! A balcony. But I wonder, can I..._ "Thank you. I need nothing more." she said to the woman. Tiriviel looked over when the woman left. _Yes, I can just make that jump._ She moved away, extinguished the candle, and waited. If someone had been watching a little while later, they might have seen a a slight form drop from a balcony. Tiriviel crept to the stable. An uneasy thought settled into the back of her mind. _This is too simple._ But she brushed the thought away. Gathering Gaidon's tack and saddle bags she silently prepared for their escape, them moved over and spoke quietly to the horse. "You must keep quiet and step lightly, my lad." He nodded his assent and she led him to the back of the jail house then moved around the front. Using the hilt of her blade she knocked one of the two guards unconscious then placed the blade at the throat of the other. "You will open the cell of my friend." They made their way into the building and the guard opened the cell door.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 10, 2005)

"Elves", he murmured with an angry tone as she moved to the prison door and knocked. The door was unlatched from the other side and swung open by an armored guard. He stepped to the right and allowed her to pass before he slammed it shut and re-latched it. The slam echoed about the stone walls around Daranavo. He shook his head and shook the bars like a caged animal in anger. Now he thought that it would be likely he will have to save her life a second time and from his own people. He sat back down upon the cell floor brooding and awaited nightfall. 


Daranavo awoke when he heard the latch to the cell door. He was covered in sweat and silently prepared himself. The door swung open but he could not see who was there. He strained his eyes to see but he heard only footsteps approach. He stood up and grasped the bars of his cell door. He said glumly, "So this is how a Rider of Rohan is to be repaid for his loyalty? Murdered in the dark?" He finally saw the guard as he stood before his cell door and began to unlock it with his key ring. The guard looked at him angrily as he popped the lock and removed his key. Daranavo looked down at the latch as it slid out of place. He looked back to the guards face when he heard a strange sound. The guard leaned his forehead against the bars, slid down to the floor, and fell flat unconscious. Behind him was a female's form and he knew her smell. The guard had fallen in front of the cell door and so he slid him as he opened the door and stepped out. 


"Foolish woman", he spouted almost too loud for the present situation. She protested. _*"Well, I couldn't..."*_ He cut her off and looked at her angrily. "Couldn't what? Do as I asked?" He moved toward her and seethed. "It was my decision to return here. Mine. I could of left you after the orcs were slain and went about my way. If I knew that you would take a risk such as this I would have as sure as not. Do you realize what you have done? She tried to speak and when she did he grabbed her shirt with his hands and pressed her against the wall. He was scaring her now and his grip upon her hurt. "More lives now may be spent to this treachery. I may have to kill more of my people now." His anger subsided when he saw tears roll down her face. _*"I'm...I'm sorry." She said softly.*_ He looked at her and now felt almost ashamed of himself. _*She continued, "I...couldn't...let...them..."*_ He released her and drew her to his chest. In a softer tone he said, "I know...I know." He began to admire this elf. Her determination had no equal. He loosed his arm and looked down at her. "Now, this time, I do need your help. Where is Gaidon?"


Tiriviel quickly explained what she had done and that she had very little difficulty. This worried Daranavo greatly. He knew that it could not be coincidence that the guard would be so lax. He removed his gear from the wall and with a wink he asked her to strip the guard. She smiled and nodded understanding his intent. As she began he packed up most of his equipment into the shoulder bag save for his rapier. A short time later and out of breath, Tiriviel dropped the guard’s armors at his feet. To her surprise, he had already undressed. In his shift he bent down and sized up the guards armors with haste. When he did, she saw many scars about his body. She focused on one that was quite large. She reached out her hand to touch it but halted as he motioned her to help him balance as he slipped on the chain armor in the dark. When he was dressed he handed her his rapier and his shoulder bag. His mind seemed to drift ahead. "If I fall, you may need that if you have some skill", he said as he removed a large round shield from the wall and handed it to her. Its weight surprised her and almost let it fall from her grasp. She felt weighted down but thought she could manage. "They will use bows and crossbows. We will have to work together.” He told her as he too took a shield off the wall and strapped it to his back. He took down 4 crossbows and a handful of bolts. He loaded them and gave 2 to her. “We will need your eyes tonight Tiriviel. I am a decent shot but I may have trouble seeing where we are going. Luckily for us, you are the only elf here. I hope I can make Gaidon understand that he must wait until we reach the gate.” He looked around the room in thought. “That should be everything.” Now with the added crossbows Tiriviel was not having an easy time of it. She was getting tired just standing there.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 11, 2005)

*How's this?*

Tiriviel was shocked when Daranavo grabbed her and shoved her against the wall. What had she done? Was this man really who he said he was? He was very strong and she felt the painful pressure of his hands on her. He spoke harshly to her which caused tears to fall from her eyes. She tearfully tried to explain herself but could hardly speak for fear of his anger. His look softened and he folded her into his arms. Held to his chest she felt completely safe, as though nothing could touch her. She had not felt such comfort since before her mother's death. He loosened his hold and she told him of her preparations for escape. "They may be expecting something, it was far too easy." Daranavo took the armor of the guard and put it on. She saw his scars and silently wondered what kind of life this man led. He then proceeded to load her down with weapons then instructed her in what they needed to do.


"If I have some skill?" she said. _Does this man think I cannot care for myself? I can barely move with all of this. I would be far safer without it._ Tiriviel angrily dropped the gear that Daranavo had loaded on her. "What do you mean by this? These will not help, only hinder me." A strange expression came to his face when he realized what he had done, Tiriviel would almost call it humor. But they could not be idle for long. They quickly sorted out what was to be kept. In the end Tiriviel carried her own weapons, a shield, and two crossbows. Their shoulder packs were secured to Gaidon's saddle and Daranavo prepared Gaidon for their flight. Tiriviel spoke to the horse in her own tongue. _"You must wait here. We will make our way out of the city, then I will call for you and you must be swift and quiet. Danger is ahead. You must be ready for my call."_ Again, the horse nodded in compliance with her instructions and they were ready to go. Tiriviel and Daranavo quietly made their way around the building and began to move away, keeping to the shadows.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 11, 2005)

*The escape*

He did not know what she had said to Gaidon, but the horse looked as if it understood. “You will have to teach me that when we are away from here,” he said. She looked back at him with a smile and nodded. 


The night sky was very dark and ominous. Daranavo thought it appropriate for what is to come. He knew Farran’s men were out there. Farran could not allow them to escape now. Mentally he prepared himself for the killing that lay ahead of him. He could try to wound but if he was pressed he would do what he had to and he knew it. 



Tiriviel led them through alleys and around buildings. Several times she turned back to him and reminded him to be quiet. Once in-fact she shook her head and mumbled something about a herd of Oliphants. She stopped him and pointed out across the courtyard to where she told Gaidon to meet them when it was time. Daranavo saw the distance and shook his head in protest. “Its too far. Too far without cover.” He thought a moment. “Unless I was to chase you toward the guard post.” If it is just you they may try to take you unharmed. If they think I am chasing you they might just try to help me catch you.” He rubbed his chin in deliberation. “What do you think?” _She looked at him for quite a long time. “I could just shoot them.”_ At that he violently shook his head. “No, not acceptable. No killing unless it is absolutely necessary.” _She raised her eyebrow. “I do not think we shall have the same.”_ He raised his hand up. “Shoot to wound only,” He said in a scolding tone. _She gave out a heavy sigh and nodded. “Then try to keep up.”_


With the shield strapped to her left arm she bound out into the open. Daranavo reached back with his left hand and took hold of the shield strapped to his back. He held two crossbows in his right. He whispered. “Father, forgive me,” before he too took to open ground after her. He had not worn chain for some time and had forgotten how heavy it really was. He wanted to ask her to slow down but she was too far away. So he quickened his pace. She had passed the well guard already. A tall man that held a long spear. He heard him say aloud. “Whats this now?” At that moment, he saw faces in windows and men turn about in the square. Behind her she heard Daranavo say in a deep voice, “Someone grab her!” She knew she did not have much time and called out to Gaidon in elvish. She neared the front guard post. Two armed guards moved into her path, their long spears held in a defensive posture. She was not sure if they could even see her yet. _She whispered to herself, “Hurry Daranavo hurry”._ Indeed he was running as fast as his feet would carry him. He saw a guard drop his spear and grab Tiriviel while the other looked on. He heard footsteps and talk behind him but his focus was upon what lay ahead. 



He came in full speed and shouldered the guard who was just standing there. The force of his blow threw the man back a good 10 feet and left him sprawled out on the road. The other quickly released Tiriviel and turned to him wide-eyed. Tiriviel took the opportunity and bashed him in the chin with the top of her shield. He fell straight backward and landed hard. With her keen ears, she heard the sound of crossbows. And as she did she turned quickly, opposite Daranavo and held her shield in front of her. Several crossbow bolts slammed into her shield. One glanced off and struck Daranavo in the arm and he yelped. He went to a knee behind her and set down the crossbows before he picked one of them back up. While Tiriviel peered around the shield, she heard more crossbows fire. She tucked herself in and felt them hit the shield. Daranavo pointed the crossbow at the closest men he could see. He saw someone reloading and pulled the trigger. He heard a yelp and discarded the fired crossbow behind him. More bolts struck her shield. Daranavo picked up his second crossbow and quickly fired it at a soldier that bore down on them with a spear. It struck him in the leg and he fell to the side. More bolts struck her shield and pierced the grass at her feet. Again he haplessly discarded the fired crossbow and when he did Tiriviel handed him another one. He saw two more men rushing into them and quickly grabbed her second with his left hand. He lifted them both one in each hand and fired them. The left bolt struck the soldier in the shoulder and he fell back, the man on the right was hit in the foot and stumbled. Though he did not see it, Tiriviel smiled when she saw Gaidon gallop into view. She also saw several soldiers advance their positions upon them. Three soldiers that were running toward them had to jump for their lives as the dark brown gelding ran through them. Gaidon stopped right near them and Daranavo all but lifted Tiriviel forward in front of him. Several more bolts slammed into her shield and one struck her in the shin. She groaned and stumbled forward. With his left hand Daranavo grabbed the back of her cloak and shirt and barely managed to keep her upright. He brought his right arm around behind her right thigh, and hefted her up onto Gaidon. She heard more crossbows and skillfully tilted her shield just in time to feel them splinter as they hit it. Daranavo turned to mount and several bolts struck his back. The shield turned them all but one in which grazed through his hip. He stumbled and fell against Gaidon. Tiriviel heard yet more crossbows and saw several men running toward them. Again she felt her shield spring back against several impacts. Daranavo fumbled for the reigns and just barely was able to flip his leg over without unhorsing Tiriviel in the process. 


With a pull on the reigns Gaidon lurched forward into a gallop and past the guard post. Down the winding road they rode. Bolts continued to fly at them from the darkness only to be deflected by Tiriviel’s shield. The two of them reached the bottom of the hill and rode out a few more hundred yards before halting. Daranavo hoped that they would not be chased. After a few moments, the sound of hooves was heard as they came down the hill. _Tiriviel put a hand on his shoulder and said, “We need to go.”_ He did not move his gaze and replied, “Not just yet, we can not outrun them.” She felt a great anxiety and conflict within him just then. The feeling was so strong she herself felt anxious. In a cracked voice he said, “Kill the lead rider.” She was shocked at his words. “Are you…” He cut her off angrily. “Just do it!” He yelled. Her eyes grew wide at his tone. 


Tiriviel dropped the shield she held and un-slung her bow from around her back. She quickly knocked an arrow and let it fly. Up the hill Daranavo saw the lead rider that galloped toward them fall to his left off of his horse. The other riders stopped their advance and trotted about in obvious agitation. He legged Gaidon on and together they rode away into the darkness.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 13, 2005)

*I didn't know what color your eyes were, so...*

They rode for some time until they found a small clops of trees, in which they could make camp. Daranavo winced as he reached up and lifted Tiriviel from the saddle, then set her down. The gash on her leg was beginning to swell and it felt like it was on fire. Daranavo sat down on a nearby stone and looked as thought he was stunned. _First things first._ Tiriviel limped off to gather wood and kindling, then came back when she had found enough. She arranged the wood then spoke a few words in elvish and the wood began to blaze. Tiriviel then turned her attention to Daranavo. He had been hit twice. In the arm and his hip. Tiriviel retrieved her pack and removed her water skin. She knelt beside him and examined his arm. It wasn't as bad as she had thought. Deep, possibly to the bone, but it would be alright. She used her stone and the water to heal it, then bent down to examine his hip. This was worse. The bolt had torn the flesh down to the bone, which she could plainly see. There was a long gash the width of his hip and the opening was about an inch wide. This would take a little longer to heal. She washed it as gently as possible then said: "I need you to press the wound closed. Place both of your hands on either side of it and push. But do not touch the wound itself." He obeyed awkwardly, for it was in a difficult place. She placed the stone on the wound then covered it with her hands. She spoke several words in elvish and the stone began to glow an icy blue, and she felt the heat. She continued to speak in elvish for several minutes, willing the stone to work harder. When the stone had finally stopped glowing, Tiriviel turned to her own wound. The bolt had gone through, half had been broken off while the rest had stuck in her leg. Tiriviel had some difficulty pulling out the remaining half of the bolt because of the swelling. When it finally came free her leg began bleeding hard. She picked up a ready cloth and tried to stop the bleeding but could not. Blood quickly saturated the cloth and she retrieved another. "Will you please help me stop the bleeding?" Daranavo moved closer and pressed the cloth hard against the wound. Pain shot up her leg and seemed to course through her whole body. She inhaled sharply, then clenched her teeth. After several minutes the bleeding stopped, and Tiriviel was able to heal it with her stone.



Looking up from cleaning her mess, she saw Daranavo examining Gaidon. "Is he hurt?" she asked with concern. "No." His reply was barely audible. There was a look of deep sadness which had not gone out of his eyes since they had stopped. He stood with his back to her, gazing through the trees. Tiriviel moved over to him and placed her left hand on his right shoulder. "You could not have saved your king had you stayed there." she said in a quiet voice. "Now, we still have a chance to do so. I am grieved to see that I have caused the death of some of Rohan's finest. But I sense that it will not be always as it is now." He turned and spoke to her but she only saw his lips move. His eyes were a sea of green flecked with gold, she lost herself in his gaze and it seemed as though time no longer existed. It was several minutes before she could pull her gaze away, and when she did, she saw the eastern sky beginning to turn grey. They stood together and watched as the night sky began to change into a bright and glorious morning. Then Darnavo spoke, "We should eat and then be on our way. They will not be long to start a pursuit, now that it is beginning to be light." Tiriviel moved over to her pack and pulled out two lembas cakes and some water. She handed one to Daranavo and they ate in silence.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 14, 2005)

He sat down upon a large stone that was very near the fire. Her healing ways always amazed him. Each time he felt that warm sensation course through his body it made him want to smile. Though this time, his face would not cooperate. In his mind he knew the name of the man she killed. He was an excellent tracker. One of the best he had ever seen. He had a wife and 2 children. 

In a trance-like state he accepted Tiriviel's offering, however as he snapped off a small piece and held it up to his mouth, he felt his stomach churn. The feeling cut into him to the bone and he turned back the way they had come and looked. It bubbled up from the surface like a greasy ooze that had simmered too long. He was now a man who had nothing to live for. A shamed husk of the man he used to be. Tiriviel first noticed something was wrong when pieces of the lembas that he had squeezed in his hand had begun to fall to the ground. His lower jaw jutted forward and he stood now in the direction he had faced. He took staggered steps then raised his arms above his head. He took in a deep breath, "FARRAN, I WILL KILL YOU!" He lowered his arms as he shook with rage and continued to look down the path they had come. In a whispered, shaken voice he said, "I will kill you." 

Daranavo threw the remainder of the lembas in his hand to the ground and walked up to his horse. He pulled out his crossbow, readied it, then set it back into its holder. As if she had just now said it, he then calmly replied, "Then let us be off then." With that he took Gaidon's reigns and began to walk down the path. Silently he now knew what he wanted. He wanted to kill every man Farran sent after them. He want to kill until their blood covered every inch of his body.

It was some time before Tiriviel had cleaned up the camp site. She checked her arrows to make sure they could be removed quickly in turn. Satisfied with her work she ran down the path after Daranavo. She stopped next to him and matched his stride. She knew she had to get him to talk. Tiriviel thought for a moment, then turned to him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 14, 2005)

*well... here it goes...*

It had been another hard night, the memories of the last few days would not let rest be found. A shadowed form sat curled up against the base of a large tree, the slight shivers were only in part from cold of the early morning. No fire had been started for fear that it might draw too much attention. Slowly the sky had changed from star sprinkled darkness to many shades of color as the sun began to rise. Blinking slightly and breathing in deeply, Aralindo pulled the dark cape tighter and wondered if she could get away with playing her flute, if only for a moment. Gently fingering the small, smooth instrument, she soon decided against it and placed it back into the folds of her sash, letting the long chain connected to it rub gently on the back of her neck. 

Most of the cuts and bruises were starting to heal but the ache in her heart could not be so easily shaken. Her cousin’s fighting was better then her own and she had not seen her fall. But what if she was wrong? What if there was nothing to do but work her way back home and try to keep hope that she might yet find her?

The sounds of the battle still rang in her mind, the sight of her people falling slain amongst the bodies of orcs clung it’s sharp claws into her dreams, if sleep found her at all. 

Their small band had been traveling towards Edoras on this mission. Maanafea was leading them, his voice teasing and kind as he spoke with her about many things. They had been good friends for a long while, though he was much older and insisted on calling her little one. Aralindo was happy to be asked to go with him and her cousin, Tirievel, when she was told about their plans. It would be a good chance to learn more about the changing world around her and practice some of her growing skills. 

One afternoon, as they walked the road to Edoras, they were passing through an area of grass covered hills. The sun was warm on their backs and a gentle breeze kept blowing their long hair across their faces. All had seemed well. She and Maanafea had been at the head of the dozen or so elves with Tirivel hanging towards the back, watching. It was she that caught sight of it, a force of thirty some orcs had been waiting in ambush. Letting out a cry of warning, Tirivel soon had all readying their bows or drawing weapons. 

There was a blood chilling shriek as the orcs rushed towards the road. The elves only had time enough to draw back and shoot one volley into the midst of the creatures. The cries of death were from both orc and elf as arrows were exchanged. Swords flashed in the sun light, blades slicing through flesh as the two forces clashed. 

Aralindo had quickly drawn her long, curved sword, her mind rushing. She looked to where her cousin should have been but the orcs had forced their way between where she now stood fighting and where Tirivel was along side the other half of their people. The fight continued, forcing the two halves farther apart. Screams of pain filled the air, the bodies of friends and enemies could be seen scattered over the ground. 

She spun around as a gurgling cry was heard just behind her. One of the elves had plunged his blade deeply into the gut of an orc only to have his throat sliced by another coming up from his side. She cried out at the sight of such a death, rushing over she caught it momentarily off guard and slashed the monster’s own throat in return, bringing it to the ground. 

Maanafea’s movements were swift and precise as he brought his blade down in a swift slash, spilling dark blood onto the grass before turning to see others still coming. A woman not far from him let out a moan as she fell, a jagged blade being pulled from her back. He could see Aralindo was struggling to fight off another beast. Even as he looked, its dagger ripped across her arm making the sleeve shine damply. A few swift steps took him closer to her side. It was clear to see that there was only them and one other elf left where they fought, he pulled her back and to the side as swiftly as he could. She jumped as Maanafea‘s voice spoke quickly to her.

“You must leave, little one!” 
“No! I will not, Maanafea! You know I can not!” 
“I order it! Go!”

His blade glittered as it flew up to act as a shield. Two orcs rushed at the other man, drawing his attention to them he never had time to dodge the arrow. With a sickening thud, the shaft pierced through his armor leaving only the two left to fight. Maanafea held back only a moment, pulling a silver chain over his head he tossed it to Aralindo. As soon as she had it in her hand he again ordered her to leave, the tone of his voice demanding as he again blocked a jagged blade. 

“Now! Leave!”

She knew well that she must obey though she wanted desperately to stay with him. Hesitating slightly, she turned away from the fighting, swift strides carrying her further down and away from the road. Only after a distance did she pause. Blurred eyes had looked back across to where he could just be seen. Graceful and swift, his armor catching the warm light from the sun, sparkling as he tried to fight off a full seven orcs. One fell as she watched, his sword slicing it’s thick neck as he spun dodging and striking. The ugly shrieks and yells of the orcs reached her ears even here.

His blade almost sang as it flashed through the air. A swift dodge was all that kept a dagger from piercing his side. Bringing the sword around, it connected with the skull of an orc. His heart racing as fast as his mind now, he had pulled back for another strike when a hot pain caused him to step forward, slightly dazed. 

Aralindo fought with herself as she saw what was happening. Starting to run back to help him, she stopped after only three steps, her heart screaming as she watched one beast thrust a blade into his back. As Maanafae stumbled forward, another jumped on his back, pushing him down, it’s teeth digging into his neck. His face went blank as he fell to his knees, his body landing limply on the soft grass a moment later. 

It was all she could do to keep her feet under her. Running for her very life, the tears streamed down her white face, the wind stinging her eyes. Finally, as she turned around another hill, she saw the edge of a forest thick with bushes further ahead.

How long she had run and how far she had traveled, she did not know, nor did she want to think. Well into the woods now, she couldn’t see the root curving out of the shadowed ground as she ran. She landed hard, scraping the palms of her hands and hitting rocks as she rolled to a stop. Limp and in pain, she had lay still on the damp ground, shaking in fear and grief. 

It had been at least three full days now. Hunger went unheeded though the slice across her arm was washed and bandaged. Her face had grown very white and her voice was silent but for crying. The last words having been spent in the scream that broke from her heart as she watched Maanafea die. 

After wandering around lost in thought, Aralindo had decided to start working her way back to Imladris in the hope that she might yet find out what had happened to her cousin, Tirivel. More then once she had only just escaped the clutches of the gangs of orcs that patrolled the roads. Now the place of her home was only about a day's journey from where the shadowed form rested, watching the sunrise. One hand clung to the silver chain around her neck, fingers rubbing it gently as shadowed eyes stared blankly out from a dark hood.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

Tiriviel had a little difficulty matching his stride. He was taller than her and had longer legs, but she managed to keep up and not be too obvious about the difficulty. She cast a sidelong glance at him. She sensed a great deal of anger bottled up inside of him. Then the realization hit her. He wants vengeance. She decided to try to lead his thoughts away from the events of the previous night. 

Gaidon nuzzled her hair as if he was trying to figure out whether or not it was edible. Tiriviel turned and laughed as she pulled her hair over her shoulder. "No, you can't eat that." She turned her eyes to Daranavo's and saw that he was observing her with a slight smile. Her eyes sparkled merrily in response. "Did you train him?" she asked. Tiriviel had a sudden desire to know this man. Had he always had a life of hardships?


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

His seething hatred turned his face hot with anger. Thoughts of Farran's own face contorting with pain filled his mind as he marched down the path. He did not notice that Tiriviel had caught back up to him. For some time they walked together in silence. It was Gaidon who decided that the air around them grew too stale as he attempted to taste her hair.

Daranavo felt Gaidon listing slightly and so he looked up to protest. The sight of him mouthing her long hair caught him offguard and his thoughts moved to her suddenly. A smile curled upon his face at the scene. "Did you train him?" She asked. His mind blanked a moment to her question and with a shake of his head, he replied in a stutter, "Who?...Gaidon?...Yes. When I was promoted...they...I was given...I mean, I selected him to train." It was very obvious to her that he was not used to idle talking. "I listened to his heart and then I knew...he was the one." He smiled looking forward away from her, relaxed, and slowed his stride.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

"He is a beautiful horse, and very intelligent. It would be difficult indeed to find his equal." Gaidon nudged her shoulder as though he knew that she was praising him. "Yes, you are swift as well." she told the horse. At her words his ears twitched forward and he raised his head. "Ah, you are vain too." Tiriviel again focused her attention forward. She glanced at Daranavo out of the corner of her eye and was relieved to see him more at his ease. He seemed more at ease than she had yet seen since she had met him. Her mind raced back to that eventful day. 

Tiriviel had decided to travel toward the rear of the group today. They had traveled quietly for some time and Tiriviel was walking with three friends. The two carried on a conversation but Tiriviel had no desire to join in. She simply enjoyed walking in the beautiful sunshine. But the clouds began to roll in and she sensed a storm nearing. She noticed a movement out of the corner of her eye and looked into the forest on her left. She saw several more movements but could not discern what she was seeing until one of the creatures made its way to the edge of the wood. She saw several more follow and she locked eyes with what appeared to be the leader. Tiriviel called out a warning to the rest of the travelers and they had arrows on the string as the orcs emerged from the trees. They shot a volley into the mass who returned fire. The groups then clashed together in a mass of confusion. 

Tears came to her eyes and spilled down her cheeks as she recalled that day. So many had died, it wasn't right. She looked up and saw that Daranavo was gazing at her with an _expression of concern in his clear green eyes. And, was there something else? She couldn't tell. Tiriviel turned her face to wipe her tears away and searched for something to say that would draw the attention away from her tears.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

He smiled at the two of them. Indeed he is very vain, he thought to himself. Daranavo had never seen an elf up close until he met Tiriviel, and right then he heard whispers of elvish names in his head. At least, he thought it was elvish. He looked at her concerned and yet did not see her mouth voice the names that he had heard. Embarrassment and great concern overcame him when he had realized that she had almost died to those orcs, and of her companions, she was the only survivor. He wanted to stop but decided to continue, yet his concern grew and had to say something. "You are missing your friends yes?" He said softly and nodded. "I must apologize...I...was so gripped with my problems I had set yours aside. You have had no time to grieve. If it does not sadden you to speak of it, who were they?" His eyes settled on the side of her face as they walked.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

Purposefully, Tiriviel focused her gaze on what was ahead. She did not like anyone to see her cry, it made her feel weak and vulnerable. Though, she had
felt like that quite often since her father had sailed to the undying lands. "There is not much to tell." she said, in reply to his question. "One was my kin. Three of us were to separate from the group, when we reached Edoras, to deliver the message. Many of them I knew from childhood" The tears welled up in her eyes and she was silent for some time. "They were a part of what little is left of my kind, here in Middle Earth. Very few of us decided to remain here when the ships sailed to Valanor. I now have no near kin that reside in this world." As she said this, her gaze wandered west to the sea. "I do not regret my decision to stay, but" she said with a weak smile "I do miss my father sometimes."


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

Daranavo listened as she spoke but movement up ahead caught his eye. He lifted his head and saw several horses move into view. He spoke softly while he stared ahead, "You know, it was blind luck that put me there that day. I saw you fighting those orcs. You had...a certain grace about you as you moved. I truely thought I would not survive so many and yet, I knew I had to try to help you. I heard your voice in my head...

*The road was shaded for a good portion of the day. Between the trees and the clouds, the afternoon had grown quite cool. Daranavo had stopped a moment to rest and to think. He selected a spot near a clop of trees just off the road a pace. He sat down upon the ferns and stretched out his tired legs. He drank heavily from his water skin, letting droplets of water run down the sides of his mouth and dampen his vest. The past 2 days had been very trying upon him. Though he felt himself just lucky to be alive, he silently mourned the loss of his home. For he knew he could never go back now. He continued to dwell upon his predicament…

*Though he heard a high pitched sound in his head, it was the low guttural tone of an orcs voice that woke him with a start. Groggily he stood up, the water skin in his right hand drizzled water down the side of his pants as he listened. He heard nothing. He raised his water skin up and capped it shut. He tested its weight and decided that is was about half full. Gaidon was grazing only steps away from him and as he approached him, he patted his neck smartly and spoke. “Where to now boy? We sure did get ourselves into quite a pickle. "With his right hand, he lifted the leather flap to his saddle bag and let the water skin fall inside. As he tested the draw of Gaidon’s harness, he heard it again, a deep voice in the distance. This time though he jumped upon Gaidon and within an instant he heeled him on. Gaidon glided from the brush onto the road with a sureness all his own. Daranavo thought he would stop short and see what had the orcs in such a state, and so close to Edoras. He rode until he heard the sounds of battle before he stopped and dismounted. With his right hand outstretched, he pointed to the tree line and told Gaidon to not be seen. The horse quickly complied and hid behind a very thick tree. Daranavo moved across the road and up along the tree line, staying low he dodged in and out of the bushes. He stopped a moment, set a bolt into his readied crossbow, and made sure his blade would loose unfettered. He drew nearer and finally, he saw what had the orcs attention. 

From secret he spied 2 elves fighting the orcs. One he knew was a female. He watched her a moment and thought that her movements were like that of a swan on a lake. He shook himself out of his daydream, rubbed his chin and wondered what could the elves be doing out this way. The elves sliced into their orc opponents, and he sighed almost disappointed that they seemed to have the orcs all but beaten. He looked back to where he left Gaidon, and was startled as several more orcs burst from the brush not 10 feet in front of him. He fell back to the surprise but managed to catch himself with his arm. The small group of orcs raised their jagged blades and bloody clubs as they witnessed the elves skillfully finish off their comrades. The orcs spat and growled angrily before they jutted toward the pair. The suspense rose in Daranavo as he saw the orcs close the distance at a rapid pace. He was sure the woman had not spotted them yet. It all happened so fast. She sliced into the remaining orc but was about to be run over by this new threat. Just as she turned to see what was coming, her companion dove forward and knocked her to the side. The orcs trampled him and dug their blades into his body as they moved up to her. The moment was more then he could take. Adrenalin coursed through his body. He watched as the orcs surrounded her, shouting taunts and licking their lips hungrily. He took a breath, and then another. He settled, drew his crossbow to his face, aimed, and fired at what he assumed was their leader. The older, grey orc fell back dead before he hit the ground. Daranavo quickly slipped up the tree-line, shot out of the brush, and growled to get their attention. It had worked he thought, seeing their gnarled faces now as they all looked at him. He saw one go down as he rushed them but did not know exactly why. He dropped his crossbow and drew his rapier as he came up on them. One orc ran toward him and as he came near, Daranavo jumped up and to its side as he passed it. He stuck his blade deep into its neck and came back to his feet without missing a stride. The orc staggered a few steps behind him, then fell. He saw that one orc had the elf rolling to avoid its spear, but two others leered at him as he approached them. He stopped short and waited for one to move up and attack. The larger of the two did step forward and lifted its thick club over its head. Daranavo stood at the ready, took a deep breath and bounced to stay loose. The orc swung down at him but Daranavo spun out of its strike and slashed along its face. It reeled in pain, fell to the ground and slowly bled to death. He could see that the elf was now in trouble. He lurched forward at the orc that faced him and knocked it off balance. With his blade, he guided the orcs own blade into the belly of the one that held the spear. Before the orc righted itself, Daranavo relieved it of its head. Their bodies spilled dark blood in thick puddles about their corpses. With his left hand, he smacked the hilt of his sword and sent streaks of black blood from his gleaming blade. 

He was breathing hard but became instantly settled as he stepped up and saw her face for the first time. She sat up and held herself by her arms. She too was breathing hard as she looked up at him.*

Daranavo stopped altogether and smiled as he remembered the look in her eyes then. He sighed, tilted his head up and realized what he was feeling for Tiriviel. As quickly as it had come, he stifled it as he looked on at the horses. 

"Do elves ride without a saddle?" He said questioningly as an idea popped into his head


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

There was a mischevious twinkle in her smiling eyes as she turned to answer. "Indeed, we do." She knew what he was thinking, and the smile spread to her lips. It didn't take them long to reach the herd, but each time they would move closer the horses would move away. "Perhaps it would be better if you waited here." Daranavo nodded and she moved in among them. Tiriviel spoke with a soothing voice and the few that were wary of her presence, soon relaxed. She felt a slight touch on her shoulder and Tiriviel turned around to see a palomino curiously observing her. Sho moved toward him and spoke. "Will you come with me and be a help to me, my friend?" The horse stamped his foot and nickered at her as he bobbed his head. Tiriviel stroked his velvety nose and said: "You are young, but steady and strong. I will call you Hurin, the steadfast." She ran her hands down his sleek neck and across his back. She looked into his eyes and knew they belonged to eachother. Turning around, she made her way back to Daranavo. Tiriviel knew that Hurin would follow. Once they reached the place where Daranavo stood, she once again turned and spoke to the horse. "We have far to go today, will you let me ride you?" The horse lowered his head and touched his nose to her shoulder. She moved around and Daranavo moved over to help her but she was up before he had a chance. 

They continued forward and Tiriviel felt the strength in the muscles of Hurin's body. A smile spread across her face and she leaned forward to whisper in his ear. "My friend, how swift are you?" Hurin tossed his head and shot off the next minute. She felt free and one with the horse. Tiriviel did not let him run for long, there was no need to tire him out so early on the journey. She pulled him up and Daranavo quickly caught up. "Almost as fast as Gaidon." she told him as he came up along side her. It was early afternoon but the Autumn days were getting shorter. They only had a few more hours of riding before they stopped to make camp. she turned to Daranavo and said, "We should make it to Imladris within two weeks. That is good, we will arrive before the snows. Have you been in that part of the North before?"


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 24, 2005)

He shook his head, "I have been North of here, but, not that far. I really had no cause to." He looked again at the horse she rode. "A magnificent animal and you ride elequently even without a saddle." and nodded his head approvingly."There is much more to you elves then I had realized." He said now smiling at her. 

The day wore on and the evening sun dissapeared behind the tree tops. There were ample trees in the area to shield their horses from prying eyes that traveled the roads at night. Daranavo suggested for them not to have a fire tonight and Tiriviel agreed. He frowned when she handed him another Lembas for he thought them dry and tasteless. Even though they seemed to satisfy his empty belly. Daranavo took first watch for Tiriviel's eyes would be better suited for the darkest hours of the night. Also he had thought that if they were going to be attacked, it would happen very soon or not at all. 

Again he layed out his bedroll for her then took a few minutes and gathered ferns and thick brush for camoflage around her while she slept. She looked at him with puzzlement as he began to place the brush around her. "If I am taken down silently tonight, they may not be able to find you easily this way." He set the horses apart from one another but at two positions opposite his. With the horses and himself, she was adequately surrounded. If anything comes in, it will either spook the horses or run into him he surmised. He loaded his crossbow, and set it down near him. He would not be able to shoot it with accuracy in the dark but he felt that it could not hurt. Twice he practiced snapping it up from the ground and aiming it. He bent his legs at the knee and wrapped his cloak around him. He set his rapier under his cloak and layed the hilt on his thigh. Earlier that day he picked up a good soft piece of wood for widdling and now he set to it in the dark.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 24, 2005)

She was very tired and grateful to Daranavo for letting her sleep first. Spreading out the bedroll, she curled up into it and was soon asleep. 

Tiriviel was surprised at the loudness of her own voice. She was frieghtened by the Orcs and she along with many other elves fired arrows into the treeline almost out of pure instinct. In turn, arrows were shot back at her and her friends and she ducked down and avoided an arrow that whistled by her head. The rush of sound was terrible. The orcs sprang from the trees and growled menacingly. Tiriviel dropped her bow and drew her sword in one fluid motion. An orc screeched as it came at her with a spear aimed for her middle. She dodged its tip and stepped to its right side. Twisting around, she parried an attack from another orc that had a spike through his nose. As she reached down to draw another long knife from its sheath Tiriviel became faintly aware that her comrads were slowly being taken down. A sinking feeling rose in her just then but she stifled it down as an orc attacked. Grasping her sword with her right hand, she swung out with her knife in her off-hand at the throat of the orc with the spike. His blade caught hers in the air and she followed up with her sword and removed his arm in a single strike. The first orc that attacked her was on top of her in an instant. She turned around just in time to extend her blade and meet his mid swing. The orcs blow caused a sharp pain in her right shoulder as she strained against the sheer ferocity. A sudden thought caused her to step back and quickly withdraw her sword. Her action caused the orc to stumble forward and pierce his blade into the chest of the other orc nearby that had retrieved his blade and was about to stab her from behind, however Tirviel had caught the movement from the corner of her eye. The orc withdrew his sword from the chest of his comrade and screeched loudly in anger. It made a desperate swing aimed at her heart but she raised her sword in time to parry. As their blades tangled for one last time she looked into its ugly face and forced his blade downward. She flicked her wrist in a circular motion and disarmed the orc. A quick slash to its neck cleanly relieved it of its head. She watched as the body fell to the ground and turned to survey the survivors. Tiriviel came face to face with a band of seven orcs running toward her. The group moved toward her and one raised his sword to strike her down. At the last possible moment, Cuthalion shoved her down and took the blow for her. She landed face down and when she turned over, she found herself surrounded by the orcs. They began kicking her and jeering at her as they licked their lips and eyed her flesh. Tiriviel knew there was no chance of escape, but she refused to give up hope. She still had one last hidden knife, if she only had the chance to get at it... One of the orcs was suddenly struck from behind by a bolt from a crossbow. Four orcs rushed off to the direction from which the shot had come, leaving two to guard her. The distraction offered her the one chance she needed. Diving for her knife she deftly drew it out and thrust it up into the spine of the nearest orc. It screamed and fell to the ground paralized and bleeding to death. The other orc gave an angry roar and thrust a spear at her. She rolled out of the way but the orc followed her with the spear and continued to stab at her as she rolled over the ground to avoid the sharp point. Each time she would roll one way the spear would land right in front of her. The orc seemed to be purposefully missing her and to be enjoying the sight of her dodging his spear. Tiriviel began to tire and the orc made a final lunge and was ready to pierce her heart.

Tiriviel Gasped and bolted upright. She sat panting for a moment and realized that she had been dreaming again. Thinking back, she recalled the first time she set eyes on Daranavo. He had killed that last orc only a moment before he would have sent the spear through her.

She pulled herself into a sitting position and gazed in wonder at the man who had saved her. Where had he come from? Why had he risked his life to save hers? She took in his build and features, there was something appealing about them now. He was a well built man with strong and bold features. His eyes were a sea of green and gold and she gazed into them as they bore into hers. He took a step toward her and asked: _"Are you hurt?"_ She shook her head and he reached for her hands and helped her to her feet.

Standing up, she moved over to where Daranavo sat. "You should get some sleep. I'll take over the watch."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 25, 2005)

She had managed to find some healing rest in the last few days, though her dreams were still no less painful then they had been. The woods of Imladris could be seen now, so close they would seem, yet Aralindo’s feet would not take her any farther just yet. She had not wandered far from where she had been, seeming to be lost between taking the news of death and failure back to her people or fading into the shadows. The thought of returning almost frightened her at times. They may forgive her for running...but could she ever forgive herself? Granted she was not much of a fighter, but perhaps it would have been better, had she stayed and died. then live with the memories and nightmares that ripped at her heart and mind.

The only peace to be found was when the little flute’s voice had at last been set free, the desire to play finally having become too strong to subdue. The long chain had run between cold fingers; the last gift and a reminder of what had been. Shaking hands had lifted the little instrument to dry lips and slow breathes found their way into the night air as a quiet, sad and hauntingly beautiful song.

Time had passed since then, she had found a little to eat and a cool stream to drink from and wash in. Her soft, brown dress was ripped and torn from running. The cut sleeve she had pulled off and into strips to bandage her arm, leaving her shoulder uncovered but for the warmth of the cloak. It had started to look as though the gash might heal, but it was still red and pain shot through her when it was touched or moved wrong. If only her cousin where here...her head sank, a tear falling into her lap. What had happened to her...? 

It was dark now, the stars shining down on her white face. Dull eyes watched as a falling leaf danced on the chilling breeze. She would not sleep this night, only when the sun was again warm on her huddled form would she let her eyes close. Only then could she wake from the dreams without being lost in deep shadows. A whisper of a sigh escaped as she pulled the injured arm across her thin waist, curled up under the dark cape and thought. Perhaps after another day of rest and she would be able to go home...


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 25, 2005)

Daranavo lied down with his hands under his head and looked up at the night sky. Well, what he could see of it between the trees. The stars were alive with color against the clear blackness of night. He took in a deep breath and let it out slowly. He was very tired but his thoughts coursed like a deer running from a hunter. He wondered what his sister was doing at this specific moment. Probably sleeping he guessed. Could he ever go back? This thought molded and contorted into the hate he felt toward Ferran and his men. He deserved vengeance. Not only for himself but also for his family…his father. His name was held in high regard for what he had done for his people. Now all was spent and thrown to dust like a tumbleweed in the wind. Ferran was the father of all of that. He had always respected and admired the man. Now he despised him. Each thought of the man sent a sliver of hatred through his very soul. For several moments he thought of leaving Tiriviel to tend to that which he needed to do. 



Why had he interfered? He silently answered the question and cursed himself. “Because it was the right thing to do you idiot.” Somewhere deep within himself he knew he wanted to die to those orcs. He felt it all had something to do with Tiriviel though. She had called to him or was it only his imagination? He was not certain. She continued to befuddle him with her total disregard for good sense yet he knew she was very intelligent. Perhaps she felt she owed him. Now though, we are even. A life for a life. Then, those same thoughts came rushing back to him and his mouth formed a smile to them. Thoughts of her and being with her or around her. It always smelled as if wild flowers were always nearby. She mystified him and more then once he had looked into her eyes and felt as if he were truly dreaming. He closed his eyes and indeed, he did dream of her.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 26, 2005)

Tiriviel took the seat that Daranavo vacated, and her thoughts strayed to her cousin. The last quiet time they had spent alone together. 

They walked hand in hand by a calm pool in Imladris. Aralindo had a slight foreboding about the quest they were about to embark on. "I feel it too." Tiriviel replied. "But, we have had the same feelings before and nothing has come of it. Perhaps we are mistaken this time as well." They both pushed the foreboding thoughts away and began reminiscing with each other. "You always were a bright ray of sunshine, Tiriviel." Aralindo said. "Ah. But you bring music to the light. I never could play as well as you." Tiriviel replied. "I don't know what I would ever do without you, Aralindo. The sunshine would not be as bright without you."

Shaking herself, Tiriviel stood and moved off to get better bearings of her surroundings. The moon was waning. They would have little or no moonlight for the next several days. This would make for difficult traveling at night but would also serve as a cover for their movements. Tiriviel sat back down to wait for the morning.

A pale grey light began in the east and slowly changed to purple, then pink and orange. Tiriviel stood between the trees and watched sky change color. _The sun will rise in a few minutes. We should get ready to move out._ She moved over to where Daranavo lay. Gazing at him she wondered what dreams had caused the slight smile on his face. Not wanting to wake him just yet, she leaned up against a nearby tree and watched as the sun rose between the branches. There seemed to be a sudden flash of color as the sun peaked over the horizon. Tiriviel gasped at the brilliant colors in the sky. She stood with her hands clasped and her eyes shining as she gazed on the glorious sight. So enraptured was she by what she saw, that she didn't hear Daranavo's movements as he rose, until he was standing right next to her. "You have missed a beautiful sight. I do not think I have ever seen a more beautiful sunrise." she said, as she looked up at him.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 26, 2005)

He sat up slowly and looked around. He saw the horses grazing right where he left them. He turned and also saw Tiriviel standing in front of a fiery backdrop of a sunrise. He thought he had never seen something so lovely as her hair as it was tossed in the arms of the wind. Small streaks of red and gold showed through her brown hair when the sunlight hit it just right. Not wanting the moment to end, he walked quietly and approached her from the left side and looked on to the horizon. *"You have missed a beautiful sight. I do not think I have ever seen a more beautiful sunrise."* She looked up at him and without thinking he slipped his hand in hers and responded, "On the contrary, I have never seen something so beautiful." He did not look at her when he realized what he had just said and he hoped she did not know what he truely ment. In a softer voice he then said, "I'll fetch the horses," then moved in front of her and released her hand as he moved back to the bedroll. He rolled it up and tied it then moved over to Gaidon. 

Gaidon stomped his right front hoove when Daranavo began to tie the bedroll to the saddle. He did not like his master's showing of affection to the elf. He also did not like this other horse among them. He had grown jealous and agrivated to the newcomer. He had been quiet longer then he could stand being so close to this strange horse and he would have no more of it now. "Hold Boy." Daranavo told him when the horse moved a step forward. Daranavo moved up to his neck and rubbed him. "It's ok Gaidon, whoa." he patted him twice then moved back to finish tying the bedroll down. He moved over toward her horse and it balked its head as he drew closer to him. He stopped and realized the horse was uneased. He looked back to see where Tiriviel was to make sure she was not watching. He had heard her speak to both horses in elvish and he thought he would try what he had remembered her saying. He held out his hand palm up and said, "Estee le, Estee le." He took another couple of steps, "Dad roch...Estee le dad roch?" at that the horse seemed to settle. He held his hand out and allowed the horse to sniff his palm. He smiled and repeated, "Estee le dad roch." He patted its neck and rubbed its nose. "Bein roch." The horse seemed to respond favorably to him now. He smiled and tucked his hand under his chin and turned him around. When he did, he stopped as he noticed Tiriviel was looking right at him.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 27, 2005)

Tiriviel sent a questioning look after Daranavo, as he walked toward Gaidon. What had he meant when he said he had never seen anything so beautiful? Was he talking about me? Does he think I'm beautiful? A blush surfaced and she was glad that he had his back to her. She turned to retrieve some dried fruit and lembas from her pack. As she pulled the food out she thought: _“The first bird or coney I see is going to be our next meal.”_ Surprise caused her to abruptly stand from her task and stare for a moment when she heard this man speak her language. When he turned and looked at her they stood for a moment without speaking. “You have a talent for tongues that I did not see. You catch on very quickly.” Tiriviel said as she turned to retrieve her pack, pull the food out and adjust it on her shoulder. Tiriviel ensured that her bow and quiver were at the ready. She tossed Daranavo some food, which he caught in his left hand, then mounted Hurin. “We should reach the Gap of Rohan before our first rest today. We might make Imladris in less than two weeks, if we make good time.” Tiriviel tried not to think on the feelings that had come over her, and still possessed her, when Daranavo had taken her hand and spoken. She enjoyed the touch of his hand, the feeling of his nearness and the warmth that flowed in his words.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 28, 2005)

The next few days were hard for the travelers. It rained almost nonstop and the nights were spent shivering near the smallest of fires. The constant moisture made it difficult for Daranavo to find much dry wood at all to burn. The dry creek beds were also no longer dry and twice they had to forge across them in the mud. Exhausted they trudged on in the rain. The two of them headed North and he thought that it was getting colder in the evenings. There were several nights that he would of delighted at curling up next to her to keep warm but he knew that one of them had to be on watch at all times. During those long and cold evenings alone quite often he asked himself many questions. How does a man let a woman know he has feelings for her? He did not know for sure. Should he? Again he reminded himself that now is not the time for such foolish thoughts yet he found himself daydreaming like a young boy about her more then a few times. When that had happened he would always curse himself and promise to not do it again.

One afternoon while they rode side by side Daranavo asked her, "Do not the elves have magic to stop the bloody weather!?" She only giggled and shook her head. He began to wonder if it always rained in the north. He thought about the elves in Imladris. How would they take to him? What were they like and what did they do? In truth he did not know how long he would stay. He felt though that it would have alot to do with what was happening between him and Tiriviel. However, he would always suggest to himself that nothing was happening at all. He would laugh at himself and wonder if all men had such indecision as he did. 

When it rained there was not much talk between them. Talking ment loss of warmth and both had known about such things. Food began to run low however, water was something they had in abundance.


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 30, 2005)

As they progressed toward Imladris, Tiriviel began to feel more and more anxious. She could not seem to grasp the truth that many would not be there to welcome her home. Many nights were spent wondering how she would tell everyone what had happened. She dreaded, and yet longed for the day which they would arrive. Many nights, she relived the day in which she had lost so many. She often woke trembling from the dreams that plagued her, and longed to be folded into the arms that had held her in Edoras. She had felt a safety and comfort there and felt that nothing evil could touch her. As each day passed Tiriviel became more aware of his presence. Daranavo’s muscular build and even features seemed to dwell in her mind.

They were now a mere eight days from Rivendel. They had made good time in spite of the rain but their supplies were running low and Tiriviel had seen no game for many days.


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 30, 2005)

Thankfully, the rain subsided if not for a short while. There were clouds still and the ground was very wet but at least there was no downpour as in the last few days. The journey was less than a week from its conclusion, however, there was but a few halves of Lembas left. Daranavo decided they would have to stop early for the day and that he would do a bit of hunting. Tiriviel insisted that the two of them go together however he would not have it. 

Daranavo took off everything that he felt he would not need, even his blade. He took only a sack, his skinning knife, a waterskin and his crossbow. When he was about to leave, Tiriviel again tried to reason with him and the discussion that followed soon turned into an arguement. The past few days had taken their toll on them and they were both exhausted and quick to temper. The arguement lasted several minutes and when Daranavo began to get very angry toward her, he simply could take no more of her stubborness. He dropped all that he carried and took her into his arms. He pressed his lips to hers and kissed her vigorously. He felt her soften to his embrace and her arms went around his neck. His anger melted away to the warmth of her lips upon his. For him, time slowed down, however it was Gaidon that broke the moment. He snorted loudly and stomped in protest and sheer jealousy. Daranavo hugged her hard and softly said, "I will come back soon, I promise." Without another word he picked up the sack and crossbow. He moved up to her and brushed along her side as he passed by. He nodded to her words, then lurched forward into a run and was soon out of her vision.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 31, 2005)

She had passed through the woods of her homeland, echoes of song fading to be replaced by the sound of her people mourning for the lost. Her hope to find healing and safety had been suddenly crushed as the sentence of banishment rang in her ears. 

Hot tears streamed down her face as she ran stumbling from all that she had ever loved, branches ripped at the ragged dress and cut across her face. A dark fog settled over the land, blinding her eyes and hiding things that caught at her feet.

A whisper of a woman’s voice called to her only to be drowned out by a shriek somewhere in the darkness. Sounds of a battle came to her now; weapons clashing with armor, yells mixed with and changed into screams. Coming to the edge of the trees, a rolling field stretched out in front of her, the sight stealing away what breath she had left. 

Green grass danced with a soft breeze and patches of wild flowers scented the air, but everything looked to be sprinkled with blood. The bodies of elves and orcs were scattered across the meadow; only the form of one man still stood. 

She knew this man. The smile and tears came as she ran to meet him. His eyes had an odd look to them as he caught her up in his arms. Pulling back to see him, her face fell as a darkness grew in his eyes. Reaching for her hand, he pulled her arm up to himself to see where the bandages had fallen away from her wound.

She tried to pull back, tried to escape his grasp. A scream rose in her throat as his face changed: deep blue eyes and a tender smile were replaced by glittering black eyes and hungry jaws. A sickening flash of color shot through her mind as the jagged teeth sank deeply into her arm.

The scream faded into a sobbing moan as she cradling her throbbing left arm, still lying under the branches of the large tree. The dreams seemed to have grown stronger as her body grew weaker. Though she was so close to Imladeris, she no longer had the strength or will to walk any further. 

The rain had forced her to find shelter under the twisted roots of an old tree as the long, cold days and nights passed. Images and sounds danced in her fevered mind. Her body shivered from the mix of pain, loss, and the poison that ran through her veins. The wound on her arm had grown closed, but the skin now had a green color mingling with the red and purple. It had become hard and then painful to use her hand. 

It was well into the afternoon, the sun warmed the damp ground so that a fine mist could be seen floating through the air. Aralindo had managed to gather only a little more to eat, something telling her to keep hope. Something in her heart would not let her just give up, not yet, not now. 

Keeping warm in her cloak and eating only a few bites of food a day, she found that as much as she feared it, she was slipping into dreams more and more as she could not keep herself awake - wishing with each time that she would not have to face another. 

She was losing track of time, day becoming as hard as night. The voice of the little flute had been silent for the last two or three days, the ache growing stronger than the wish to play. How could this have happened? Why had she let Tiriviel calm her when she, Aralindo, had tried to warn her? 

Curling up under the roots and pulling the cloak tighter around her shivering form, she set her head down on a pillow of leaves. Fighting was no use, deep sleep blinded her eyes and clouded her mind. Only for a moment did the shuddering continue, the injured arm across her chest and the other falling limply beside her white face. Only the faint whispers of breath were evidence that she was still alive.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 1, 2005)

*If this doesn't work with either of your ideas, I can edit it later.*

After being told she must stay for the second time, Tiriviel began to be angry. Lack of rest and much traveling were beginning to take their toll on her. _What right does he have to tell me what I can and cannot do?_ Her eyes flashed with anger as these thoughts passed through her mind. _We do not know what lies ahead. It would be far better to keep together._ She then proceeded to say this but was again denied. Placing her hands on her hips, Tiriviel continued to argue her point with Daranavo for several minutes. She felt herself growing angrier every minute until Daranavo suddenly did something she least expected. Dropping what he held in his hands, he encircled her waist with his left arm and quickly pulled her into his arms. Before she had a chance to react, his lips were on hers. Slowly closing her eyes, Tiriviel melted into his embrace as her hands made their way up around his neck. The touch of his lips on hers and the feel of his arms around her sent a warm current through her. Gaidon snorted and stamped. As their lips parted she looked into his eyes for a minute, then he pressed her to his chest where she rested her head. He set his chin on her head and said, _“I will come back soon, I promise.”_ He released her and picked up his gear and began to move off. Still shaken by the potency of the kiss, Tiriviel stuttered, “I-I will tr-try to find some dry wood and… and build a fire.” He nodded and was out of sight a few moments later. 


She spent over half an hour searching for dry wood and managed to find just enough to start a fire, but much of what else she found was either too wet or would not be much good for burning and would smoke a great deal. As she gathered the wood, Tiriviel couldn’t keep her mind from wandering to Daranavo. She could still feel his lips on hers and the warmth of his arms around her. She built up the fire but did not light it. _I will wait for him so we can make the most of what little dry wood we have._ She climbed up a nearby tree to the lowest branch, which appeared to be the driest, and waited.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 2, 2005)

Daranavo moved swiftly staying low as much as he could, his unloaded crossbow nestled in his hands. He stayed near the low brush when he moved and would kneel amongst the long, wet ferns when he stopped to look for tracks. The overcast created a looming dimness that forced him to linger his gaze in the darker places of the forest. He heard the chirpring of birds and the chittering of some smaller animal nearby. The sound was almost constant which made it dificult for him to hear anything else. He tried to take soft short breaths when he became winded from running and he now stooped next to a long hanging branch with large leaves. With his hand he tilted the branch toward his face and angled it down so that the moisture that was nestled atop the leaves rolled down into his mouth. Suddenly, a twig snapped nearby him and he tilted his head slowly away from the branch. The water that still fell from the leaves dripped down upon his arm then onto the already damp forest floor. He lowered himself into a squat and with his left hand, he retrieved a crossbow bolt from his pocket and quietly load it into the crossbow. He spied a deer that warily grazed upon some ferns several yards away. He shook his head and marveled at his good fortune. He slowly lowered his knee to the ground and lifted the crossbow to his face. Moisture from sweat dripped down his brow and he took a moment and wiped it with his sleeve before he returned the crossbow to his eye. Silently he beckoned to the deer, "Don't move, please don't move, please, please, please, please." With a steady hand he took aim.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 5, 2005)

She knew from the start that something was quite different about this dream. She saw that lush forest plants surrounded and partially hid where she was standing. The sound of birds an echoed reflection of that which drifted to her sleeping ears. Everything had a blurred feel to it, as though covered in a soft fog. Her mind wandered through the woods, giving a form to her dream. 

The pale, thin figure was no different from that of the sleeper; the tattered edge of the brown dress brushed lightly against bare ankles. Long, unkempt hair fell in dark ribbons over and around her shoulders and down her back as silent feet carried her to the edge of a small clearing.

She felt the presence of another; someone was close! Carefully, with a ghostly silence, she stepped closer to and looked around one of the many bushes. A shadowed form crouched in the underbrush across the clearing; she could see a crossbow held ready and aimed at a nearby deer. 

Dark eyes watched the figure; fear and doubt pushing hope to the back of her clouded mind. She wondered for a moment if she could be seen, then stepped back slightly to still watch but be better hidden by the shadows.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 8, 2005)

An itch tickled the up-most corner of his right eye. Or was it an itch at all? His concentration drifted within that final moment as his finger pressed harder onto the trigger, something to his right just out of his vision. Yet he was hungry and so was Tiriviel. Hair, he saw brown hair mixed into the brush. An elf, a woman was looking at him. He saw her face as pale as a soft snow for no more then a second as she silently moved back into the brush. He reluctantly removed his finger from the trigger and stood up quickly. The deer bound away and he saw her run amongst the trees. He sighed heavily and gave chase. 

“Wait, hold on!” His words did not seem to slow her pace. Faster and faster he ran after her as she bobbed and weaved between the damp, green trees with such grace and subtlety that he could gain no ground. Before he could grab it, his loaded bolt came away from his crossbow and spun off into the forest behind him. He did not stop to retrieve it. Her skin and clothes both seemed very white or was it gray he was not sure. It looked to him as if she shimmered as she ran. Soon, his breath came in gasps and he ignored the pain swelling up into his chest. The elf ran at incredible speed he thought as he pushed himself to his limits, his body strangled for oxygen. Finally, he saw her turn to his left into a clops of trees and he lost sight of her. 

Daranavo slowed and stopped. His heart raced and he winced with every breath he took. His brow, neck, and exposed arms dripped with sweat. His clothes drenched with moisture from the same. He bent over to catch his breath and loaded another bolt into his crossbow. He wiped his brow with his arm and took two long breaths to calm himself. He knew he did not want to harm her he only wanted to speak to her. As he moved forward his mind drifted to what he might say to her if he saw her. He figured she would probably try to run again and he knew he could have no more of that anytime soon. He sifted the air through his partially closed mouth to silence his breathing as he closed upon the trees.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 9, 2005)

She found herself curled up in the corner of the make-shift shelter. Silently, careful, she slipped out and into the fresh air. The breeze stirred through the bushes, a cool touch as she thought back over what had just been seen. ‘_It must have been a dream...or, perhaps...could my abilities be playing with my own mind now? Others could be tricked, but...it must be the fever. Yes. That was it. The dream must have been..._’ Just then the sounds of heavy foot falls and raged breathing had her sliding further into the shadows.

Aralindo listened and watched as the intruder came closer. Her good hand reached for the long, thin sword; her veins rushed with sudden energy. The face of the stranger was hidden in shadow; only the large build and crossbow could be seen by her blurred vision. 

It came closer; fear flooded her mind and blocked out any thought of running. Another few steps; Aralindo did not even stop to think. Springing from her hiding place, the dark figure turned just as the point of her long sword pierced it's side. As she had moved so quickly, she hit the form full force; the sound that reached her was not what she had expected though. It was a moan of pain and shock, but it was not the sound of a beast but the voice of a man. All the pain and fear struck her, the short lived adrenalin fading with her sight. Her limp hand dropped from the hilt of the sword now stabbed through the man's side and her tear filled eyes rose to his face. She only caught a glimpse of blond hair and green eyes before everything faded into the consuming darkness of unconsciousness.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 9, 2005)

There were four trees with a thick blanket of ferns and brush that covered the ground around and between them. He moved up to the them and listened. He heard nothing and lifted his crossbow out in front of him. With the tip of the bolt that was nestled in its holder he folded back a fern to look at the ground. Just as he did, an elf lunged from the brush. The sudden movement scared him and he fired his crossbow. The bolt stuck squarely into a nearby tree. She cried out in elvish as she leaped toward him. A flash of steel and a sharp pain quickly followed her movement, and he staggered back when the weight of her body fell against him. He dropped his crossbow. His left hand went to his side and felt the hilt of a sword. His right cradled a mass of brown hair that covered her head. Carefully he bent his right knee and set her down. He took his right hand and grabbed the sword handle and with his left he held his side. He looked up at the trees then closed his eyes. Slowly, he drew the sword backward and out of his flesh. The pain made him want to scream however his training only allowed him to tremble as the large shard of steel was slowly removed from his body. Blood flowed greatly from the wound and he hastily pressed his hand upon it to try and stop the bleeding. He knew he did not have very long. 

He tore the bottom of her dress and wrapped it around his sternum. He tightly tied a bunched up parcel of the material right over the wound. He bent over and lifter her up onto his shoulder. He held her waist with his right arm and his side with his left. The trek back to Tiriviel was both long and arduous. 

After several hours, he arrived back at their camp exhausted, wet, and very pale due to loss of blood. As he expected Tiriviel was waiting for him, however, she did not expect someone upon his shoulder. She ran up to him and helped him set her down. With tears in her eyes she cleared the hair from the elf’s face then sat back and looked at her in disbelief. She did not speak to him she only spoke in elvish and held the woman to her breast and cried uncontrollably. When she calmed down Tiriviel began to examine and go to work on her. Daranavo felt very feint and decided to go and sit down in front of a tree near them. He saw that kindling had been set into the fire pit however he had no strength left to stand. He felt very cold and sleepy. He did not notice the dampness of the ground beneath him nor hear Tiriviel’s words as she began to heal the elf. He had lost a lot of blood and silently he sat there and knew his end was near. There would be no more killing for him. No more will he spill the blood of his own people. “What will be will be” ,he said to himself. He wondered whom the elf was that Tiriviel labored over. By her reaction to seeing her he surmised that she must know who she is. He wanted to kiss her and hold her in his arms one last time. She had been the only woman he had ever felt this way about. He hoped she would not be sad. His breaths came shallow and he stared at his horse Gaidon that began to fret and snort at Tiriviel. Only the palm of his left hand that cupped the soaked fabric to his body was warm. 

His mind drifted and he felt Tiriviel remove his hand from his side. He heard her gasp and he wanted to comfort her. In a weak voice he said, “Don’t worry Tiriviel, I am no longer afraid. It is my time. Perhaps it is better…” *She cut him off angrily. “Better for whom you crazy fool of a man! I will NOT let you go so easily, not after what we have been through!”* Her stubbornness made him laugh however he had no breath left to do so. He heard his own voice again but did not know what he had said. He was so very tired and his vision soon faded into darkness.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 17, 2005)

As Daranavo slipped into unconsciousness Tiriviel began to peal away the blood soaked cloth. There was so much blood that it took Tiriviel a moment to find the wound. She pulled her water skin out of her nearby pack and poured water out onto a cloth and began to wash the deep wound. Silent tears made their way down her cheeks as she washed the gash and wondered what had happened. She finished cleaning the wound and lifted the chain over her neck to heal his wound. When she had done, Tiriviel stood up and quickly moved over to light the fire. _He has lost a lot of blood, I must get him warm._ Tiriviel stared at him as she contemplated how she would move him closer to the fire. He sat proped upright against a tree. _I wonder, could I possibly wake him enough to have him lean on me? No, he wouldn't wake enough for that._ She decided to move Aralindo while she considered what she would do. Removing Aralindo's tattered cloak she spread out the bedroll, lifted her cousin, and set her down on it and covered her.Turning again to Daranavo, she had decided that the only thing she could manage was to drag him by his ankles. Tiriviel spread out Aralindo's cloak next to the fire and then turned to her task. Bending over and taking hold of his ankles, she began to pull. The progress was slow and once or twice an involuntary grunt escaped her lips and prespiration stung her eyes, but she managed to get him over on top of the cloak. She was still panting as she dug through her pack for her cloak and covered him with it, then sat down to rest and catch her breath. Gazing at the two sleeping figures she thought _"Daranavo will sleep a great deal for the next two days, and no wonder with the amount of blood he lost. Aralindo should be alright once she has had a good nights rest._ Tiriviel picked up her bow and checked the surroundings, then moved off in search of food. The others might sleep through dinner, but her stomach wouldn't let her.


She had been hunting for nearly three hours and had seen no trace of game. It was growing dark and she was almost ready to give up when she spied a movement in the tall grass.


Tiriviel walked back into the clearing carrying a sack containing two fat, skinned conies. She cut up the meat and stuck some on a stick to roast over the fire. The smell of roasted meat caused her mouth to water and stomach to growl. Once the meat was cooked, Tiriviel sat back to enjoy her meal. The sky had been dark for some time and Tiriviel gazed at the stars as she finished her dinner. A slight movement caught her eye and she looked to see Aralindo beginning to stir.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 20, 2005)

Aralindo had been laid on her back but had rolled carefully onto her right side and brought her left arm safely across her chest. Her sleep was still deep enough that she could not yet feel much of anything.

The scent of smoke and something cooking was slowly pulling her back from unconsciousness. She thought for a moment that she was back in Imladris and that everything had really only been a dream; only as she tried to move did her aching body swiftly destroy that hope. Her eyes locked shut, part from pain but mainly from the fear that if they opened, the softness and warmth surrounding her would vanish. 

Had she not heard someone in her dreams? The sound of weeping had almost frightened her, but her heart heard something her mind had missed. The voice could only have been Tirivel’s, but the cried words could not now be remembered. 

Tears began to flow; a quiet moan brought on by the stiffness and hunger that plagued her, enough that she felt almost sickened. But it was the sudden flash of a man’s face that made her tighten into a curled and shaking ball. _It was just a dream. It could not have happened..._ The tears choked her, making her cough and pulling her further from sleep. Strange though, was this her ragged cloak that kept her so warm now? Slowly, almost unwillingly, her eyes blinked open slightly; her vision blurred, she found that somehow her cloak had been replaced with a soft blanket; a light and rugged scent hung about the warm cloth and tickled her nose. The warm light of a fire danced just out of sight. Someone was nearby, of that she now had no question. 

The sound was only a whisper; she had hardly any real strength left to her voice as it had not been used well in a long while. “Please... Is anyone there?” She felt her eyes close again, her thoughts drifting in and out of a confused, sleepy fog.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 25, 2005)

At the sound of her voice, Tiriviel jumped to her feet and quickly made her way to Aralindo. "Yes, yes. I'm here. Everything will be alright now." Tiriviel quickly reassured her. Her voice was strained with the effort to hold back tears. Aralindo's eyes opened and there was a dazed and slightly confused expression in her eyes. "Are you hungry? Can you eat?" A slight nod was sufficient to convince Tiriviel and she turned to her pack to retrieve the last of the lembas. _It will go down easier than the meat. I'll see how she does with this before I offer her any of the cony._ Moving back to Aralindo, she lifted her head to her lap. "Here, drink this. It will help you feel better." She said this as she raised a mixture of the healing oil and water to her lips. Once she finished, Tiriviel helped her lean up against a nearby tree. "You look as though you haven't eaten for days." She handed her a piece of lembas. "Eat slowly." They sat in silence as Aralindo ate. When she had finished the bread, Tiriviel said, "I thought you had been killed." Tears came into her eyes and she couldn't stop the tremor in her voice. Aralindo gazed at Tiriviel, her eyes were more clear but she still seemed very weak.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

Slowly eating the last little bit of bread, empty eyes looked up at the face that had hidden from her, only the soft and pleading voice had ever given her dreams hope. “Am I...sleeping again? I... are you...” Her voice fell as she tried to think clearly, one cold hand clung to the chain around her neck, a tear sliding down her pale cheek. “I...I ran, Tirivel. I though...' She paused a moment, "No one was left, no one.” Trembling, she shut her eyes against a wave of faintness and pulled back from her cousin. Of all the thoughts spinning through the maze of her mind, one now hit her stronger then the others. '_If this is no dream, then..._’ “A man... a man found me. I saw his face... I... I thought...” Pulling her knees to her chest, Aralindo buried her face in her arms and tried to breath, dizziness and a sick feeling creeping over her.


----------



## yhwh1st (Sep 28, 2005)

Alarm was evident on the elf maiden's face as she tried to calm her cousin. "Do not fear for his life. I have healed him and he is sleeping on the other side of the fire. He will live. Now come lie down. You are exhausted and must rest. We will talk more on this in the morning." She helped to settle her comfortably under the blanket. Tiriviel glanced at the fire and saw that it was beginning to die out. Tossing the last of the dry wood on the fire, Tiriviel then sat down to finish cooking the meat, and settled in for a long watch.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 28, 2005)

"Thank you..." Aralindo whispered as her eyes drifted shut. "I am sorry, he did not deserve what I did... Avatyara nin..." The last words faded as she fell asleep; one hand holding the little flute and chain close to her heart. No dreams haunted her that night; nothing but a deep, peaceful sleep. The night passed and the sun finally brought its warmth to the land, chasing away the shadows and lightly touching the faces of the sleepers. Aralindo stirred only enough to pull the soft blanket up to block the light and slept on a while longer.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 29, 2005)

His head pounded as if he had been struck a mighty blow upon it. He awoke shivering and his side stung him when he tried to sit up. He felt altogether weakened, hungry, and extremely thirsty as well. He looked and saw Tiriviel nearby looking back at him. 

His thoughts drifted back to the moment that he had sat back against a tree and was bleeding to death. He felt as if he wanted to die. He remembered Tiriviel bent over the woman that lay near him now as she tried to help her. He turned his head to see her as she slept then turned his gaze back over to Tiriviel. He remembered thinking that if he were to die just then, at least she would be the last thing he would ever see. He thought her the most beautiful creature he had ever seen then, and he thought the same now. He had tried to speak but his throat was very dry. He had a pained expression in his face as he struggled to speak to her. Tiriviel moved to him and knelt down by his side and moved her ear close to his mouth. His body shook as he strained to speak. "Thank you."


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 3, 2005)

Tiriviel pulled away slightly, and looked into his eyes. "I now owe you the life of my cousin, as well as my own." Understanding lit his features, Tiriviel then leaned forward and gently pressed her lips to his brow. "Thank you." she whispered, but could not keep the tremor from her voice. She felt the trears well up behind her eyes but refused to let them flow. _This man needs rest, not a weeping woman._ Pulling herself together, Tiriviel said "I have something that will help you to recover your strength." Rising to her feet, Tiriviel retrieved her phial and mixed a few of the precious healing drops into water, then walked back to Daranavo. Kneeling next to him, she raised his head to her lap and helped him drink.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 4, 2005)

*is this alright?*

Cold fingers tightened slightly around the smooth little flute, her eyes slowly blinking open as sleep crept away. The cool morning air filled her lungs as she took in a slow breath, careful stretching sore muscles. 

Her head spun as she slowly sat up, one hand pressed to the ground for support. The sun was growing bright, beginning to warm the blanket and the quiet figure that it covered. Aralindo had only just caught sight of the two, not sure if she should try to speak or stay silent and let her cousin care for the man. 

Deciding on the last, she pulled the blanket tighter around her shoulders, her mind drifting to what was in her hand. Holding it out, the light touched the silver of the flute and the chain before she let it fall into her lap as her shoulders sagged and head bowed.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 4, 2005)

Once he finished drinking, Tiriviel saw that sleep was beginning to take him. Pulling the cloak back over him, she gently slipped away.
 The fire had been out for several hours, Tiriviel was about to go in search of more wood when she saw Aralindo sitting up. "You're awake." she said in surprise. "You must be hungry. Can we talk while you eat?"
"Yes."
Tiriviel gave her some of the meat she had cooked the previous night, and sat down. "What do you remember of yesterday?" she asked, but as soon as she did, she regretted it. She was not sure how much Aralindo could recount without taxing too much of her strength.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Oct 4, 2005)

Taking the piece of the meat, she managed a small smile in thanks but it soon faded as Tirivel's question came. Aralindo's gaze went blank and drifted for a moment to the sleeping man. It took a little before she could speak, her eyes fell back to her hands as she shook her head. "Dreams have haunted me... I thought it was another..." A shudder caught her at the memories. "Something hunted me... My arm..." She stopped mid thought, bringing her left arm from under the blanket and running her fingers lightly over the place that had hurt for so long; a sparkling teardrop landed on the fading cut. "You always were gifted with healing." Dull blue eyes raised to look to her cousin's face, a very faint sparkle only just showing it's self.


----------



## yhwh1st (Oct 30, 2005)

The desire to know what happened was so severe that more questions escaped her lips before she could stop them. "Where did you go after the fight? What happened? I-I thought that you..." Her words hung in the air as she felt the tears prick behind her eyes.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Nov 1, 2005)

Her arms wrapped around her cousin, still half lost in thought but joy washed over her at the warmth of the returned hug. Tears ran freely down Tirivel's face as Aralindo's head rested on her shaking shoulder.

They stayed still, letting time slip past before Aralindo pulled back, knowing that the news would have to be told sooner or later. "I do not know what happened. You saw how fast they came... You know how many they were... Maanafea... He... I would have stayed. I should have fought at his side." No tears washed away any of her pain, none were left to fall. 

"The monsters murdered him! I could only watch as they... he... He told me to run, Tirivel. I could only run... I knew not where I was, nor where I am even now..." She was looking around the slight clearing, wondering that she had though to be so close to home yet now to not know this part of the land. Again her gaze fell on the sleeping man.

"No one should have to suffer for doing what is right. If it was not for him finding me... If I had not missed....." A shallow breath slipped past her lips, the bit of meat held out as she had no stomach for it now. Shaking her head tiredly, Aralindo leaned back against the rough trunk of a tree and closed her eyes. 

"Please, is there anything warm to drink? Might you make some broth? It has been a while since I had any and you are so good at making it." A weak smile crept across the pale face, fading just as quickly as it had come.


----------



## yhwh1st (Nov 29, 2005)

"Of course!" she exclaimed, quickly coming to her feet. "How silly of me not to think of it myself!" Retrieving a pan from her pack, Tiriviel cooked the remainder of the meat, saved the juices and made a simple broth. Pouring it into a bowl she brought it to Aralindo and said: "We will remain here for about two days, then travel on to Imladris. We should arrive in about four days." She watched as Aralindo took the bowl and began drinking the broth. 


Immages flashed through her mind of her cousin stumbling through the woods wounded and almost helpless. She shook her head to clear it and sat down across from Aralindo. When she had finished the broth, Tiriviel told her to get some rest. "The sooner you regain your strength the better."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jan 2, 2006)

The warm broth washed away more of the unforgiving chill that had held her in its grasp. Hunger faded and eyes began to drift shut, her head slowly sagging to her shoulder as sleep wrapped its healing arms around the young elven woman. 

Time passed differently for each. Tiriviel caring for and watching over the others, sleeping only in the light of day when she knew all was would be well. A day and a night came and went. Aralindo soon found that she had strength enough to walk around, helping her cousin watch the fire while they talked. 

Both were careful to let Daranavo rest undisturbed. It was Tirivel that would approach him when he stirred, Aralindo watching silently or fetching clean rags and water when the bandage had to be changed. Biting her lips shut, Aralindo tried to stay still as she watched the bloodied rags be pulled back, reviling the place were the blade had pierced his side. A shudder ran through Ara as Tiriviel placed a hand on her arm, silently letting her know that she did not have to help any more just then. 

That evening the quiet crackling of the fire was not the only sound. A light, sad tune floated on the cool air. Her eyes closed and fingers remembering their way, the song grew from her heart. Unstopped by pain and fear, Aralindo let the flute's sweet voice dance freely as she had not yet the strength to.


----------



## Daranavo (Jan 3, 2006)

The days and nights passed by him as he slipped in and out of a fever induced deep sleep. He dreamed of the past and of his part in all that has happened. Several times he had weeped openly and Tiriviel could do nothing but make sure he was warm. He accepted no drink or food during this time and his face became quite pale and gaunt. Once she had a fright as he slept with his eyes open and it appeared for a moment that he had died during the night. She knew that he simply had no will to live. She felt the darkness wash over him when his dreams turned into terrible nightmares. She knew he would not survive another night this way and so she took matters into her own hands. While Aralindo was asleep she came to a knee beside him. With the skill of her ancesters she closed her eyes and concentrated on him. 

It did not happen immediately nor did the sensation of his thoughts in her own mind give her comfort. She viewed him at the moment where he layed still after falling from his horse. She felt what he felt. A terrible sorrow and anger intermingled with a desire to kill the man that approached him with a readied crossbow, poised to kill him. She struggled to pull him from the moment. 

Tiriviel began to think of her home in the fall. The leaves blew in the light, fragrant breeze around them. He layed asleep in a lounge as she traced the curves of his face with her outstretched fingers. He was peaceful and he dreamed of a time when he sat across from his sister at the family table for supper. He was a younger man and still held his love for the people around him. He knew only prosperity and craved the wind in his hair as he sat atop a quick black mare which served as his mount then. 

The magic that encircled the two was as if she had tasted the sweetest nectar from a fresh spring honeysuckle. Slowly, she felt the darkness seep from him like a oily ooze that covered his entire body. He took in a strong breath and he smelled the scent of a flower that he did not recognize. With his eyes still closed and as he still layed in the lounge in the dream he spoke to her. "What...what kind of flower smells like that?" It was then that Tiriviel amazed as she also began to smell the flowers. She smiled and leaned her face down to his ear and as she did her soft hair tickled the side of his face. In a whisper she said, "Come, and walk with me Daranavo." The sound of her voice brought him from his restful slumber. She lifted her head slowly back up and opened her eyes. She felt his warm breath on her face as he looked up at her. The magic subsided and the scene shifted back to the camp. The fire crackled and sputtered behind her and it silhouetted her in the darkness of the night. Daranavo coughed and said in a dry voice, "What's a guy gotta do to get a drink around here?" He smiled, chuckled and coughed.


----------



## yhwh1st (Jan 14, 2006)

Chuckling a little herself, she rose, retrieved her water skin and knelt beside him once again. Sliding her arm underneath his broad shoulders she helped him lean forward to drink. When he had done she made him more comfortable and gave a slight sigh. "What took you so long?" She asked, her eyes sparkling with merriment. "You didn't think I'd let you go without a fight? Did you?" Daranavo smiled slightly and stretched out his hand. Sliding hers within his she gently massaged the back of his hand with her finger, thoughtfully moving it in a circular motion. Looking into his eyes, she spoke more seriously. "For a brief span there, I began to doubt my own skill as a healer." Her eyes again took on a mischievous twinkle. Her right brow quirked and her lips trembled with a suppressed smile. "I don't know what I was thinking." she said, drawing a surprised laugh from him. Joining in, Tiriviel realized how wonderful it felt to have a few precious moments in which to forget the troubles of the world.

It took Daranavo another full day of rest to feel well enough to travel. On the last morning the three companions discussed the direction in which they would travel (though most of the plans were made by Tiriviel and Aralindo, as Daranavo did not know the lay of the land). Both of the elves decided that the best rout was to continue directly north and find a place to ford the river Loudwater, for the fords of Bruinen were in a branch of the river that lay farther to the north. "Once we reach the river," Tiriviel said, "we should follow it a short distance to the east where I believe there is a place that may be shallow enough to cross. From there, we will have about an hour's ride to Imladris." 

They quickly settled the matter and were soon off. Tiriviel and Aralindo on Hurin, and Daranavo astride Gaidon.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Feb 16, 2006)

They road on at a steady pace, Aralindo sitting in frount of Tirivel while Daranavo followed just behind and to the side. The two women talked softly in their own tongue. Their voices bringing something of a confused smile from Daranavo for he could not understand what it was they conversed about as it seemed to bring both smiles and tears. 

Sunlight danced on the water as the three finally came to a crossing. Tiri’s arm tighten warmly around Ara as her little form grew tense, a tremor running through her at seeing that they were so close to the place she had long called home. Whispering quietly to Ara, Tiri could feel the shadow that closed back around her cousin. 

“Is something not well?” Daranavo asked as he came up beside them. Looking from one to the other, he could plainly see the blankened expression on the youngest and, though she smiled softly, the sadness that showed in Tiri’s eyes. “There are some things that must find healing in their own way...” 

Letting the horses find their footing, it was a short time before they came up the other bank. Though they road for most of the final distance, Tiriviel knew that it would be good for Daranavo to enter on foot. At her advising, he dismounted only to reach out and lift her down to walk beside him. Though they had reason enough to enjoy the sights and sounds around them, Aralindo heard none of the bird song, nore did she see the thickening of the ancient trees a moment before they opened to show the place before them.

“Welcome to Imladris. And welcome back my ladies.” The voice seemed to come from the air its self before a patch of rich greens and silvers stepped forward. The elven guard bowed to Tiri and nodded respectfully to Daranavo before turning an honest gaze to Ara. “Why so sad, mylady? You are home, and you are welcome. We have heard the news and, thought it is a sad loss, we are more then glad to see that you both have returned safely to us.” Strong hands reached up to grasp the young elf around her waist, effortlessly lifting her down. 

A feast was planed and set out for that evening. Platers of the freshest fruits still seemed to sparkle with dew. Trays of cheeses, meats, breads and many other things covered the wide tables. Crystal goblets filled with cool wine would never be found empty as large jars were set out, making sure there was no lack of the rich drink. An array of moon white flowers climbed over and through majestic trellises, scenting the light breeze with their sweet perfume.

Having found their rooms well cared for, one being gladly supplied for Daranavo, the three were able to rest, wash and change out of their worn traveling things. Rich silks and Fine leathers took the place of dirty clothes and rags. Day gave way to dusk and time came to gather for the celebration. 

The sight of Tirivel coming down the passageway, a soft blue and silver dress wrapped around her, long hair and light fabric tossed playfully on the edge of the breeze, brought a glittering smile across Daranavo’s face. In a moment he had caught her up in an embrace. Lighthearted and free, she knew that the shadows and pain had left him. Past things had faded, never again to haunt him. Holding tightly one to the other, they shared in a strong kiss before she took him by the hand and ran laughing down the hall. 

The skirt of the soft green dress waved around her feet, the gentle touch as unnoticed as the soft music and scent that danced on the air. Aralindo sat out on one of the many balconies, unmoving and silent as memories played in her wandering mind. A quiet sound came and went, one that would have told of someone being there had she been able to hear it. Her eyes blinked open in surprise when her hand was it was lifted up. His eyes shown down at her, a pleading smile lighting his features as a soft kiss was placed on the back of her upheld hand. A warm blush crept across her ashen cheeks, his smile bringing one back to her as she was brought to her feet. Together they walked from the room. His stong arm leading her away from what had been and twords what was to come.




_i termara​the ending​_


----------

